# I....have....no....words....



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

http://www.gunbroker.com/Auction/ViewItem.aspx?Item=466961629#PIC


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Custom is right. Looks like the Jerry Garcia edition.------SS


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Springville Shooter said:


> Custom is right. Looks like the Jerry Garcia edition.------SS


That gun looks like it's destined to be used in the defense or procurement of illicit substances.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

WTF is wrong with people!? I guess we are all entitled to our opinions....


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

That's the 2nd damnest thing I ever seen.

.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

that gun has gay written all over it


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a word for it - Barf!!!! :O>>::O>>:
Why would you want to ruin something so bad?


----------



## freepunk (Sep 17, 2007)

It will fit right in with these new models from Magnum Research http://www.thefirearmblog.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/P1370476-660x371.jpg


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I don't use that site, but it is at $0 and no reserve. Someone bid $10 and strip the wack stuff off it.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

opening bid is $599. No reserve, but a stupidly high minimum. If I could get it for $100 or so I know a guy with a sandblaster that does Cerekote.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I showed this to a gay friend of mine. He squealed "eeeeek, it looks fabulous."


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

You forgot to squeal that you got top of the page:mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wow. That is one ugly gun. :shock:


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

This almost makes a Savage rifle look nice..... almost :grin:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

waspocrew said:


> This almost makes a Savage rifle look nice..... almost :grin:


naw 

.


----------

